# Virage nib



## Aces-High (Dec 7, 2018)

So I made a nice Virage fountain pen a while ago, but did not write with it much until now.  The nib really sucks!  So here is the question... Can i replace it with a better nib?  I was looking on eBay and saw a bunch of nibs, don't know if these are better... I am going to have to do some experimenting to see if the nib part of the section will actually come off.  Any advice is appreciated.

Jason


----------



## Mr Vic (Dec 8, 2018)

Jason. even a $500 fountain pen can write like dog dodo. Not knowing your experience with fountain pens I'll ask why does it suck? Did you clean/flush the nib before use? Did you examine the nib for alignment or attempt any tuning? The nib and feed should come out but, not sure if the Virage is a #5 or #6 nib.

If you are not experience with Fountain Pens check out Brian Goulet of "Goulet Pens" on YouTube, He has a series called Fountain Pen '101' which goes through the naming, care, feeding and enjoyment of fountain pens. Great info but be careful if you go to his website/online store as Fountain Pens can be come another addiction.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Dec 8, 2018)

Here's another link that may help you figure out if tuning can solve your problem:

Edison Pen Co – IPGNibs2

Ed


----------



## Aces-High (Dec 8, 2018)

Thanks Ed and Vic.

To give you an idea of why it sucks:
-The pressure you have to use to get the ink to flow is a lot harder than any other FP I have made.
-The tip of the nib scratches the paper and does not glide.
-Because of the pressure you have to use to make it write the ink line is really wide.


----------



## Finatic (Dec 8, 2018)

Watch the youtube videos. They will guide you through a tune up. with very little work, you can make the cheapest of nibs write smoothly.


----------



## Mr Vic (Dec 8, 2018)

Sounds like an alignment issue. If you have a jewelers check the tips. Misalignment will cause a scratchy write and flow issue.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 8, 2018)

> So I made a nice Virage fountain pen a while ago, but did not write with it
> much until now.  The nib really sucks!


 
When you find one you like please let me know; I agree with your appraisal. Thank you.


----------



## More4dan (Dec 8, 2018)

After tuning I’ve found the Bock nibs to be very smooth. BUT I’ve had feed problems with about half of them requiring 1-2 hours to get them to flow reliably. JOWO nibs have been just as smooth with very little tuning required.  With tuning and a bit of polishing I’ve gotten a $10 FP kit nib to write smoothly and consistently. A jeweler’s loupe and some old micro mesh pads can do wonders. But watch the videos. If the ink isn’t flowing it is usually because the tines are too far apart. Check for scratching going side to side. If it scratches left to right it’s likely the right side too low and vice versa. You can play a bit before you get a loupe. I’ve even used my cell phone camera to check the tines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## More4dan (Dec 8, 2018)

I wrote that wrong. Left to right scratchier left side too low. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

